
Why You Should Be Unit Testing Your Functional Acceptance Tests - jamietanna
https://www.jvt.me/posts/2018/11/07/unit-test-functional-tests/
======
ghevshoo
This is probably a good idea. I checked your github for sample code but
couldn’t see anything obvious. Any chance to open source something from
Capital One?

~~~
jamietanna
That's because there's not much on my GitHub - I'm very much a GitLab user.

As per my post [https://www.jvt.me/posts/2018/08/16/self-contained-
cucumber-...](https://www.jvt.me/posts/2018/08/16/self-contained-cucumber-
jar/) I have a very basic example [https://gitlab.com/jamietanna/fat-cucumber-
jar](https://gitlab.com/jamietanna/fat-cucumber-jar) that may be of interest -
let me know if you would prefer something more in depth and I can look at
getting something shared

